
The real value of “just” those 20 minutes - sophiaellis
https://www.sophiaellis.co/blog/2017/10/18/reassessing-the-value-of-time-what-20-minutes-really-is
======
ALee
In a way, you could probably determine a buffer time based on this
calculation. Every single time there is a task switch, you should add on
buffer of 23 minutes. Probably would make you do less tasks

------
amthna
time is an illusion

~~~
niceperson
time is a flat circle, marty

